# SunSun HW 703A External?



## Smells Fishy (2 Oct 2016)

Hi everyone. I last posted in this section regarding the Tetra ex 800 and got some good responses so thanks for them. My aquael internal has stopped working so I'm going to replace it with another external. I'm not impressed by the ex 800 so I want something different this time. I haven't got a lot of money and I think this could fit the bill with it being 1400lph or claimed anyway. Even if you haven't got this exact model but a sunsun external, I would like to know how its performed, stuff like how long its been plugged in and working, noise etc.

Cheers.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrHidley (3 Oct 2016)

No experience with SunSun filters, however if you're in the UK allpondsolutions sell a variety of low price high flow externals, I had a 1000EF and it was a great filter.


----------



## Nelson (3 Oct 2016)

I think All Pond Solutions filters are SunSun.
Just rebranded .


----------



## Smells Fishy (3 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> I think All Pond Solutions filters are SunSun.
> Just rebranded .


Yeah your right, wouldn't surprise me if their both made in the same factory. For the same Lph All pond solutions external it would cost a tenner extra so I ordered the sunsun from wiltec, a bit naff that it costs the tenner I saved to get it posted from Germany.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Oct 2016)

Sounds like your purchasing from a good source. The Discus fish house I looked after in summer the externals were all Sun Sun ,I think for most of us we would prefer the more expensive lighting,filters,aquariums but somethings got to give and more  often than not even the most expensive stuff has some Chinese components.


----------



## Manisha (4 Oct 2016)

Another more reasonably priced filter range is the JBL cristalprofi, I think Ian M has posted a short video wrt his set up in a thread- I've had a look for but can't find it sorry . I was so impressed I got a e1501 for My 5th tank...I haven't started yet so can't offer feedback yet...


----------



## Smells Fishy (4 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Another more reasonably priced filter range is the JBL cristalprofi, I think Ian M has posted a short video wrt his set up in a thread- I've had a look for but can't find it sorry . I was so impressed I got a e1501 for My 5th tank...I haven't started yet so can't offer feedback yet...


Yeah I did consider a JBL since PFK mag rated it highly in a recent test on externals but to get a good one for my fancy's that's over sized would be way out of my price range. I wonder why they didn't test a APS external and instead did a lot more obscure brands?

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Oct 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> Hi everyone. I last posted in this section regarding the Tetra ex 800 and got some good responses so thanks for them. My aquael internal has stopped working so I'm going to replace it with another external. I'm not impressed by the ex 800 so I want something different this time. I haven't got a lot of money and I think this could fit the bill with it being 1400lph or claimed anyway. Even if you haven't got this exact model but a sunsun external, I would like to know how its performed, stuff like how long its been plugged in and working, noise etc



I've had two All Pond Solutions externals for quite a few years now(1 of them is 5+ years old). They are indeed a replica of the Sun Sun. They are reliable filters considering how affordable they are.

There are a few downsides. The flow rate isn't as advertised. Specifically if the spray-bars are used at full length. Some of the plastics of the inlet/outlet don't connect perfectly well. Also, if those loose connections are not submersed, the filter will expel air constantly. But that's fixable if you figure out different inlet/outlet than the ones provided. Plus, they might have improved those now as mine are quite old.

They also got a bit noisier after so many years of use. Then again, I haven't replaced anything yet.  Besides that, they have done the job and I haven't had any problems at all.  They work as intended and they are not leaky unlike some other externals.

P.S.
I've read some people mentioning about them being difficult to prime. The trick is not to fill them fully to the top but only to the level of the last basket. They actually expel the air themselves when you turn them on. If filled to the top, they refuse to prime.


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> I wonder why they didn't test a APS external and instead did a lot more obscure brands?


Though I can't comment to the specifics of PFK, in general, test products are done with manufacturer compliance


----------



## Manisha (4 Oct 2016)

I wonder if perhaps reviewing more obscure brands is more helpful overall to hobbyists as there is less general feedback on more unknown brands? I think APS are quite a popular brand so I'm sure it will be successful!


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Oct 2016)

PFK in their reviews tend to be quite thorough and brutal if need be,which is no bad thing. I recall their review of the APS 2000 ex a couple of years or so back very good and gave it excellent value for money ,the range is updated but the original versions are still there


----------



## Smells Fishy (7 Oct 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> I've had two All Pond Solutions externals for quite a few years now(1 of them is 5+ years old). They are indeed a replica of the Sun Sun. They are reliable filters considering how affordable they are.
> 
> There are a few downsides. The flow rate isn't as advertised. Specifically if the spray-bars are used at full length. Some of the plastics of the inlet/outlet don't connect perfectly well. Also, if those loose connections are not submersed, the filter will expel air constantly. But that's fixable if you figure out different inlet/outlet than the ones provided. Plus, they might have improved those now as mine are quite old.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply, you've told me all the things I wanted to know. I hope this lasts me as long as yours have because 5 years and still going strong is very good value for how affordable APS or sunsun are. 

Yeah its the same for my ex 800 regarding the spray bar, I use 3 bars so it's nearly as long as the tank its self, making it a nice even spread. For the sunsun I'll use only one bar and put it on the side of the tank. 

I'll try out your priming technique out.

I took a gamble on this one because as for as I could tell this filter has no warranty. Ah well if it goes tits up for me again well the moral will be only buy things with a warranty.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (8 Oct 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> For the sunsun I'll use only one bar and put it on the side of the tank.




That works quite well. If you ever need good blow of the flow, take all spraybar bits and plastic bends away. The filter is quite powerful blowing straight out of the outlet. I am not sure why they designed the outlet parts like that considering it restricts the flow. But one spraybar works well.  What is good for those filters is also the volume of the media they hold. They are bigger than the average fancy filter. . Mine are the 2000l/h version and each holds 20l of media/water. Personally, I think that's quite important.



Smells Fishy said:


> I took a gamble on this one because as for as I could tell this filter has no warranty. Ah well if it goes tits up for me again well the moral will be only buy things with a warranty.



I understand the part about warranty if one can't afford to buy another filter or fix the failing one straight away. I've been there.  But if you can't replace the filter immediately and don't have an alternative, the fish are going to suffer and maybe die, regardless of warranty.  So the only warranty I see about filters is if they don't fail, break. leak easily, not until you feel to naturally give them up or upgrade, providing good enough husbandry all along.

I hope it works out well for you but as I said, I'd recommend those filters to anyone that is not into fancy show off filters.  They do the same job. And I'd buy another one any time. I was looking at the new range on the APS website. I'd imagine they've improved a few plastic bits too because that's all the fault I see in them.


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Oct 2016)

I just went to the APS website on watched the video they have about there externals, it was long like 9mins but towards the end it talks about fake copys being sold and the potential dangers regarding electrical wiring. This is worrying, ah well its done now, I'll have to wait and see. I got a text of DPD today and it said it'll be with me on the 10th. Thats anoyoed me because that means its taken a week to get to me and cost a tenner for p@p. I've had fish food come from China quicker.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (13 Oct 2016)

There is the flow out of my oldest APS without the spraybar bits. It hasn't been cleaned in months but I do use prefilter sponges on the intake and wash it regularly. My fish were moved to a new tank recently and I need to break up some nasty biofilm forming and get plenty of oxygen for the bacs to do the additional job


----------

